# A long lasting PC game?



## JTM

I am looking for a PC game that will last me awhile. The genre doesn't matter, I don't want WOW etc. I simply would like to know what games last long and are fun to play online.
-JTM


----------



## bm23

i would have to recommend my all time fav. series, GTA. any game will do. they're all great.


----------



## Ramodkk

Ooh, this one's easy. 

*Warcraft 3*

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/warcraft3reignofchaos/index.html?tag=result;title;1

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/warcraft3thefrozenthrone/index.html?tag=result;img;0

/thread


----------



## JlCollins005

Oblivion i know its not really online but its long and fun, i know some website is dedicated to oblivion and made a patch and stuff so u can play online with others never tried it though, assassins creed maybe, NFS Underground oldy but goody, the warcraft games, starcraft, RISK lol i enjoy it,


----------



## Stildawn

haha out of the games Ive played the one that lasted the longest and kept me involved would have to be No One Lives Forever 1. Haha although its getting a bit crusty now lol.

That or any of the Civilization Series will waste some serious time lol.


----------



## DirtyD86

Stildawn said:


> haha out of the games Ive played the one that lasted the longest and kept me involved would have to be No One Lives Forever



that game was hilarious, and tons of fun




since wow is out of the question, my personal suggestion is supreme commander. it is a massive scale RTS that is like a newer version of total annihilation if you've ever heard of it. i wonder why this board is so anti wow... seems like that game catches a lot of crap.


----------



## Shane

bm23 said:


> i would have to recommend my all time fav. Series, gta. Any game will do. They're all great.



+1 :d


----------



## FairDoos

The Call of Duty series. The Online keeps you going for ages and its quite fun aswell ;]


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Get gta sa for pc and download San Andreas multilayer. There is a server called "everystufftew" that has a bunch of awesome commands and tellies that make it really awesome for stunting and pretty much anything you want!


----------



## Droogie

Counter-Strike

obviously.


----------



## FairDoos

tknick90 said:


> Counter-Strike
> 
> obviously.



Good point i never thought about CSS


----------



## DCIScouts

I'd have to second the nomination for Civilization.  That game is just so much fun, and the replay value is extremely high.


----------



## IntotheDarkness

battlefield 2142


----------



## Twist86

9 years later I still play Diablo 2 LOD on and off.

offline mode you can install the Median 2008 and 2009 mod and it reforms the entire game which there are private ONLINE servers for it too.

So really you can play multiple different versions of the same game.


Median 2008 is my favorite thus far...complete revamp of the skill system whole new pack of mobs/immunities as well as multiple new challenges/dungeons.


----------



## Stildawn

> I'd have to second the nomination for Civilization. That game is just so much fun, and the replay value is extremely high.



Yeah fully. Replay and mods can make it new time and time again hahaha plus you get the whole "just one more turn" thing going on where you just have to play one more turn lol turn after turn haha. One word of warning, dont play/start a game on a work/school night haha as your bound to be epic tired the next day after like 3 hours sleep lol.

Second vote for Diablo 2 also - wicked game that can also suck your life away lol.


----------



## FairDoos

I might just check out this Civilisation game never played it before Can you get it on Xbox or is it only for PC?


----------



## Stildawn

I think they have a few console releases (but dont quote me on that cause im not sure) but I would highly highly reckonmend not playing it on a console lol it just wouldn work haha.

The last one was Civ IV which is like a few years old now so you can pick it up pretty cheap. Its like a very very very complex RISK type game haha is the best way to describe it (but much much much much more)


----------



## LTB

Team Fortress 2. Lots of fun and should last you a long time. Plus its only $20.


----------



## Dystopia

bf series...vegas 2...


----------

